# Questions on Water Conditioning



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've always wondered which puts out better with water quality conditions between using a canister (mechanical) or wet/dry (biological). When I used 2 XP3 (mechanical) filters in my 135gal, water was clear, but felt that GPH wasnt putting out as much. Now Im using a wet/dry (biological) filter, one rated for 240 gal another rated for 120gal, which has more than enough GPH but suddenly have alot more crap floating around in the tank with more micro worms swimming about.

What opinions do you guys have between the 2 pertaining to water conditions?


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Very good question Rhom







, I've never owned a wet/dry so I can't really place a comment, but I do notice that my canister filters seem to keep the water a bit more clear than my hang on the back filters.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

They serve two totally different purposes... Water clarity does not equal water quality.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What about a combo of both? Would that have any efficency? One clears out while the other cleans? Should i breakdown one wet/dry and replace with a mechanical one?


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

It is best to have a combine of both.

I have a fluzibed filter that hands the biological for the tank, and a ehiem canister for the mech part of the filteration. It works really well for me, the take is clear and the fish are doing well.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I've found that a wetdry by itself can't hang. Atleast not with a heavy stocked piranha tank. I've always had to have on some hangons running along with my wet/dry. I would test it for about 3-4 days with just the wet/dry and my water became darker/cloudy almost poluted looking so i put back on my hangons problem solved. I'd suggest just having a huge sump and like 2 canisters, when i get my larger tank thats what im going with.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have three cannisters with my wet dry on my 190, And that seems to do the trick. (I like overfiltration) I can clean 2 filters tottaly at once, And don't have to worry about a spike.
I would definately get a cannister back on there to suck the crap out.


----------

